

Psystar taunts Apple a second time (releases $50 'one-click Hackintosh' tool) - yan
http://hackaday.com/2009/10/23/psystar-taunts-apple-a-second-time/

======
a2tech
The comments on the original CrunchGear article do not sound promising. Many
people downloaded the software and were unable to get it to work as
advertised.

Also the software will only work for 2 hours in 'Demo' mode, then it won't
work until you unlock the software.

------
sjs
People with money to spend on getting their Hackintosh up and running can buy
more compatible hardware. Sure it's only $50 but some motherboards aren't much
more than that, and if you don't game you can get a fine Hackintosh-friendly
video card for that price.

------
petesalty
Might want to check out this <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=899133>

